# Compass group executive chef interview



## daviss0501 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello!

I was hoping someone might be able to give me a bit of information. I have an interview for the executive chef position with Morrison health care. I was told that there would be a written test and a 3 hour chef test. 
Has anyone had any experience with this? I am not sure if I should bring my knives, or wear my coat and shoes. 
Let me know of anyone has any info! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

In similar situations, I have shown up in a suit but packing knives and uniform. Be prepared for whatever could come your way.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

I've worked for Compass, in a FOH position.
No real complaints, but what I will say is this:

They are very good at high output, reasonable quality. It's a machine, corporate not unlike McDonalds.
It's made for canteens, school lunches and care homes etc.

Do not expect any chance of real exploration of cuisine, and don't think anything else but cost control on anything. Your ingredients will be supplied to you with no input, their business model relies on "kickbacks"

So, what that means is that as chef, you order at "market price" and have to still come in at budget.
The business model of Compass works because you order at market prices, but they work out crazy deals with the supplier to get maximum profit. They are the biggest catering business in the world, so the buying power is immense. The model is to use their buying power to drive prices down and keep you on your toes by making you work to a real world budget.


----------

